# Employment in general.



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello again,

Another question for you if you don't mind.

We are due to have our UK passports back to us in May with our PR visa's ready to go. 
Its suddenly all come around very quickly 

We have only just realised we have to land in Canada within a year of our medicals which means FEB next year !!! We thought we had 5 years to get there. No matter, its all good ! 

My first concern is that we need to sell the house to release funds etc, the second hurdle will be getting employment in Canada ( we are heading for Alberta State, hopefully Calgary or Edmunton way). 

Here's the question (finally)

How hard do you think it will be for me to obtain any type of work ??
I do not want to arrive and spend months looking for specific work and getting used to 'not being in work' if you know what I mean. 

I am currently working in SUPPLY CHAIN / LOGISTICS in the automotive industry.
If I have nothing arranged before I leave for canada I am more than prepared to do anything, warehouse work , shipping clerk, imports exports type of stuff.
ANYTHING, I really just want to start as I mean to go on and get into a routine for the kids sake and ours;-) 

Let me know your thoughts


Many thanks in advance...

Dunk


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

DunkFunk said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Another question for you if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


We've been in Alberta nearly six years. Winter is the best time to immigrate to Canada as you really get a taste of the annual freeze. 

On jobs, be prepared to do anything and to start at the bottom all over again. 

Also, some advice we wish we'd had before we landed. If you can, don't sell your house until you've had a chance to dip your toe in the water (that will be ice in February). We sold our UK house but kept our UK bank and credit cards, which has proved a godsend for we're headed back to the UK now and because of our foresight have a mortgage offer in principal from a UK lender.

Good luck.


----------



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for your insight wildcountryian.
A little concerned now as to why your coming back ? What is it you do as a job ?
I can keep the bank accounts and perhaps a credit card but we will have to sell the house to prove funds :-(
We are aware of the big freeze but have been told everything keeps moving in Canada not like in the UK. We are ready for a new challenge and hard work. Yes I can start at the bottom again as long as I can get in at the bottom!! ;-)

Any more thoughts anyone ?

thanks

Dunk


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

DunkFunk said:


> Thanks for your insight wildcountryian.
> A little concerned now as to why your coming back ? What is it you do as a job ?
> I can keep the bank accounts and perhaps a credit card but we will have to sell the house to prove funds :-(
> We are aware of the big freeze but have been told everything keeps moving in Canada not like in the UK. We are ready for a new challenge and hard work. Yes I can start at the bottom again as long as I can get in at the bottom!! ;-)
> ...


I have posted this before. But with some add ons it will give you an idea especially as you're Alberta bound.

A short list. Based on our experience in our region.

Jobs: Yes, there are jobs but be prepared to start again from the bottom and prove yourself. Be careful, some but by no means all, Canadian employers have been known take advantage if you're fresh off the boat. Like most economies Alberta is a boom bust one. I would say its just swinging back to boom. You will either have no work at all or be working all the hours under the sun and may have to beg for time off. :0) 

Schools: We now homeschool after our local primary school was contaminated with asbestos (while the kids were in it). One of the secondary schools in town was very good (the other NOT). Overall, our experience of the standard of education is lower than our expectations.

Weather: Winter in Alberta can last eight months and temperatures can get down to minus 50 C. Not much chance of doing outside stuff in that. You have to experience it to realise just what it's like when your eyeball starts to freeze. Bottom line, don't go out unless you have to when it's much below minus 20 C. Summer temperatures can go mid 30 C with terrific thunderstorms (wrath of god stuff). Also, lots of mosquitoes. We have three driving seasons, mud, dust and ice.

Shopping: We've been back to the UK twice and keep up to date with UK prices. Groceries are expensive and lack choice. A small (very small, almost pidgeon-like chicken) can cost $8-$9. Unless you are in the cities or BC, fresh produce usually comes from the US (not that fresh).

Crime: Check out the stats. Plenty of murders in the cities. Even our local town (population 10,000 or so has clocked up two in the last few years). My daughter lives in town with her fiance and has lost count of the time her vehicle has been broken into by crack heads. Police didn't want to know. A lot of people leave vehicles unlocked to save windows getting busted. On the civil side its like the US people sue each other at the drop of a hat. 

Health: I can't speak for other areas but Alberta is very dry. This means dry skin, dry nasal passages leading to nose bleeds, sinus problems and migraines. My wife's hearing has been affected and she now needs hearing aids. We've both contracted West Nile like symptoms from mosquitoe bites and have learned to walk like penquins on the ice. The health service is OK and mostly free but if you need extras and don't have employer health insurance, dental, vision and hearing aids at $3K a piece means you'll need deep pockets.

House: In the main timberframe and rendered. Large, yes. Sturdy, not really. Older houses 50 years plus or less unless made of log or brick are often considered cheaper to pull down and start again. 

Wildlfe: Plenty where we are. Too much really. Coyotes, bears, wolves, cougars, deer, elk and moose are the ones to watch out for. We live in a rural area, I go out with a rifle while my wife takes the dog out right now because of wolves or bears. The kids are afraid to play in the garden at the moment. Yes, we have had encounters. 

People: In the main lovely, friendly but they usually ask why we came. I can understand why now :0. We're on the market and coming home as quick as we can and will never complain about the UK again :0).

Take all the above with the fact that we've had to return to the UK twice because our parents died and I can honestly say it's been, in the main, a hellish time. It may not be for you. Sorry if this is negative but I wish we had this info before we landed. 

I'm a journalist and can work anywhere. Simply a case of plugging my PC in somewhere else.


----------



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

OMG ! 
Thanks for the honesty! I guess my cats would make good wolf grub ??? No point in shipping them ??

Anyone throw some good stuff at me PLEASE !!!!


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

DunkFunk said:


> OMG !
> Thanks for the honesty! I guess my cats would make good wolf grub ??? No point in shipping them ??
> 
> Anyone throw some good stuff at me PLEASE !!!!


No worries. :0) We shipped our animals and are shipping them back. If you live in the city wolves should not be an issue but you'll have to keep a wary eye out for the odd coyote and foxes. Your cats won't be keen on going out in the winter so that's most of the year covered :0).


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Different view*



DunkFunk said:


> OMG !
> Thanks for the honesty! I guess my cats would make good wolf grub ??? No point in shipping them ??
> 
> Anyone throw some good stuff at me PLEASE !!!!


Well our experience has been very different. We came over at Xmas for a look see, opened a bank account, looked at housing and the job market. My husband looked at companies he could apply to (electronics engineer) and made a note of them. Then back to UK. We sent CV's to comapnies and job agencies and explained that my husband would be in Alberta for 3 months and available for interviews. He flew back 28th March, had an interview and a job 2nd April 2008. He stayed in Canada to work as the company applied through the Provincial Nominee Program to hire him & get our PR. I sold our house, wound up my company and flew to Canada in Sept 2008. We rented firstly in Edmonton then bought an acreage east of the city. Our children took a while to settle (son now 18yrs & daughter now 13yrs) but got into schools and are making friends. I waited one year before working so I could deal with all the PR paperwork (there is lots of it!) and then joined a job agency as well as sent out CV's. Three years later I have had one temporary job, one I was laid off from, one I left and one currently. As office admin I can find jobs easily. 
My suggestion would be to come for a holiday and look at companies you could work for then apply!
I hope this helps. I was rather put out with the other response but everyone has their own opinion. Life is what you make it - if you want English live in England!!!


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi MandyB!!!!!!

What do you think of the education out there ? Is it as good as it sounds ?A lot of our driving factor for our move is the quality of life we would be able to give to our children and I am under the understanding that schooling is so much better then the uk !


----------



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for a positive spin MandyB. Really appreciate it. 
Is Acreage what I think it to be, you basically are buying land? How hard is it to get building permission out there? Its our dream to eventually buy land and build a home.
Thanks again


----------

